# Women and Primobolan- Help!



## MarcyMonroe (Dec 21, 2011)

Apparently, I did something wrong the first time because I already tried to post this thread.. oops!

I have been researching Primobolan Depot, as I am wanting to start my first injectable cycle using this, but only this. I am not wanting to stack it with an oral (hoping this is ok). My goal is to create LBM, lower my BF%, and get some major strength gains while of course maintaining my high protein/low carb diet. I am wanting advice, experiences, sides, pros/cons, recommendations, etc.. from any female who has used or known someone who has used Primo. Figure I will go with 50mg/week.. for 10-12 weeks. Advice on this?

I have been heavily lifting for 5-6 weeks now (and have become addicted to this vs. cardio). I lift 4 days a week, do a bootcamp class 2 days a week, and still continue to do cardio on my lifting days AND my non-lifting days, in hopes of burning off extra body fat.

I have taken Anavar previously, but did not like it. In fact, my "cycle" lasted only a couple of weeks due to major bloating and water rentention. It was somewhat umbearble. Messed with me mentally, which in turn messed with my image of myself physically. All in all, no good for me. I have read that Primobolan does not have much water rentention or sides for that matter, and it made this product super attractive to me!

I know I am ready to start something like this (all I've done prior is fat burners), as I am wanting to compete in August hopefully. I have a thicker type build, so I am leaning more towards Figure vs. Bikini. Any advice on that would be appreciated too 

Thanks so much, and I hope to learn a lot of yall !!


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 29, 2012)

I am not a pro on this issue and the best of the best here are all the beautiful gals: Island Girl, Sassy, Built and of course the Mrs. (CEO's) gal.  I am just returning, so if I've missed a name or two...don't fret, as I will come around soon enough.

My suggestion:  Change status into Elite member for your ability to learn about all cycles is at your finger tips.  But I  will say that the Primo is for shaping, I think. I have been on it and still trying to figure it out.  HEll, I am old and a newbie, so I can only say...very little;  they(those mentioned above) though can say a lot.

Good Luck!
do post some pix of your event, as all of here are indeed fans!


----------



## jtlip2002 (Sep 21, 2013)

I would love to see all of the replys on your topic. I'm in the same boat and looking into taking Primobolan. Did you have any replys??


----------



## Christsean (Sep 21, 2013)

What questions do you have ma'am?


----------



## jtlip2002 (Sep 21, 2013)

I want to start taking Primobolan but I'm terrified about the possible side effects of hairloss. However, I've been working out hard for four years and want to begin getting more serious and really changing my physique. Do you know anyone or maybe even yourself who have taken it and got good results. Is it really worth it? Will I really see some good changes? My story is similar to the girl who started this forum but I'm more on the lean side. I have a fitness model body, but Because I'm all natural and don't eat completely clean, I have the occasional peanut butter splurge... I do look a bit "soft." I do know that your diet has to be very strict when taking Primobolan. Also, I tend to lose my butt when doing too much cardio. Will the steroid help? Thanks in advance!!!

Thank you!


----------



## Christsean (Sep 22, 2013)

What are you looking to do? Compete or just look the best you can?  Would you mind posting your stats? How often are you doing cardio and how often are you lifting? Not being a perv, but if you have any pics to post that would be good also. You can Photoshop out your face.


----------



## jtlip2002 (Sep 22, 2013)

Christsean said:


> What are you looking to do? Compete or just look the best you can?  Would you mind posting your stats? How often are you doing cardio and how often are you lifting? Not being a perv, but if you have any pics to post that would be good also. You can Photoshop out your face.




I want to look the best I can and eventually compete. I do the stair master 3 days a week and the elliptical 2 x a week. I do run but I tend to get a flat butt when I do, so I avoid it. I weight train about 5 days a week. I was on the Jamie Eason live fit program and it worked well for me. I am new to this but I will figure out how to post pics.


----------



## Christsean (Sep 22, 2013)

Good luck posting pics.... I still haven't figured it out. One thing you can do to maintain and grow glutes is lunges and front squats. You may want to do a little extra in that area if you feel it is deficient.

I apologize for asking so many questions, but it helps me help you. What are your stats , height, weight, etc. Estimated bodyfat%?


----------



## jtlip2002 (Sep 22, 2013)

How do you post pics on here from a photo library??


----------



## jtlip2002 (Sep 22, 2013)

Don't apologize! I appreciate your questions! I just wanna break out into a new physique and don't know how to do it... I'm 5'7 124lbs, 34D, 26 waist, bmi is kinda high at 20 % if i had to guess, not sure my hip size...


----------



## Christsean (Sep 22, 2013)

jtlip2002 said:


> How do you post pics on here from a photo library??



You just click on the picture icon and type in the URL. If that doesn't work try.....

Click the Go Advanced button and Manage Attachments.


----------



## Christsean (Sep 22, 2013)

jtlip2002 said:


> Don't apologize! I appreciate your questions! I just wanna break out into a new physique and don't know how to do it... I'm 5'7 124lbs, 34D, 26 waist, bmi is kinda high at 20 % if i had to guess, not sure my hip size...



I will start by telling you to dial in your diet and stay dedicated to HIIT cardio and weight training. Focus on the parts that you feel are deficient.

Now if you feel primo is the way to go 100mg/week is a good starting point for 4 to 6 weeks. If you notice any virilization, discontinue immediately and things should go back to normal. You will benefit from primo mostly from its muscle sparing properties, hello glutes!! Your muscles should be very hard provided all I mentioned in the first paragraph is spot on.

If you have more specific questions, let me know.


----------



## Christsean (Sep 22, 2013)

Once you decide to take the step you need to start a journal with progress pics. Do you have a calorie calculator? If not, get one and record you daily intake. Don't hesitate to ask the stupid questions because there are none.


----------



## muscleicon (Sep 23, 2013)

Good advice Sean, def want to get diet in check first.

_*Icon*_


----------



## sassy69 (Sep 23, 2013)

Please read this: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/female-talk/136316-women-drugs.html

There is a section on Primo and it address the hairloss, etc. Be aware that the androgenic sides of injectables are much more aggressive than var. Primo is generally brutal on your hair but get some Nizoral shampoo which will help. Understand that nothing is for free w/ steroids. You're going to get the sides - expect hairloss, acne, potential jacked up blood pressure (you might notice nose bleeds, tension headaches or heart rate increase - these are occasional to rare - but don't be surprised). Also expect scratchy throat / cracky to deepening voice. 

If you're not comfortable w/ these, then don't use primo. You never get to pick and choose your sides. Primo doesn't aromatize and is known for good lean gains. Many people also claim an increased sense of well-being, and of course, recovery. Others experience anxiety on it - this is extremely individual - but be aware. These sorts of things are very person-dependent and can be subtle - but these are the potential changes that can come when you screw around w/ your hormone profile. It also takes a good 5 weeks to really hit full 'saturation', so if you're going to bother, I'd run it more like 10-12 weeks. It also takes longer than var to clear so if you decide you don't want to deal w/the hairloss or the cracky voice is getting too much for you, its going to take at least 5 weeks to clear after your last injection. You can play a bit w/ the dosing - if you are really not sure about all of this, you can start at 50 mg E5D. There's never anything wrong w/ starting out conservatively when you're not sure about it all. But as I said, you need to be OK w/ the potential sides. It is always your own personal chemistry experiment.  You just have to remember the longer acting drugs mean you have to deal w/ it longer. You can't just stop and expect to be back to normal immediately.


----------



## muscleicon (Sep 24, 2013)

Well said Sassy!

_*Icon*_


----------

